# مش فاهمة : موضوع جرىء جدا



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2010)

بسم اللة القوى 

بقلمى مش منقول 

طبيعى ان يكون بالحياة متناقضات 
الحقيقة تثير اهتمامى 
وتلفت انتباهى 

لذا 
كتبت هذا الموضوع 
لرصد تلك المتناقضات 

بكل مشاركة تناقض واحد 

للتركيز 


اللهم ابعد عن الموضوع الحذف والحرق والغلق 


اربطوا الاحزمة 

ننزل بالموضوع 


هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2010)

مش فاهمة 
لية امام كل كنيسة 
3 الى 13 جامع 

هل احتياجات المنطقة 

تستوعب كل هذا العدد 

مش فاهمة


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2010)

مش فاهمة 

لية انقطاع الكهرباء والترشيد 
لا يشمل زينات الافراح ومليون لمبة لكل جامع والانوار الشنيعة لواجهات المحلات 

ولية انقطاع الكهرباء للترشيد 
ما تحللوا المسائل من جذورها 
يعنى 

ازاى بنصدر كهرباء ونرشدها 

مش فاهمة


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2010)

مش فاهمة 
علاقة الانسان بالوهم 
لية نحب من لا يحبنا 
لية نبدا مشروع كل الدلائل تدل على فشلة 
لية نستهين بمشاعرنا ونتركها فريسة للاوهام 

مش فاهمة


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2010)

مش فاهمة 
تكنيك النفاق 
ازاى تكرة حد وتتمنى لة احممممممم
وامامة تظهر فيض من المحبة ورقة لا توصف واهتمام مبالغ فية 

مش فاهمة


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2010)

مش فاهمة 

ازاى يعجبك كاتب وتتابعة باهتمام 
ولا ترد علية برايك 

خوف ولا عدم اكتراث ولا اية 

مش فاهمة


----------



## besm alslib (21 أغسطس 2010)

*انا شايفه انو موضوع حلو بجد*


 *من المتناقضات او الاشياء اللي ما فهمتها بسوريا *

 *وجود سلات المهملات بالشوارع ومع هيك الناس بترمي الزباله او الوسخ اللي باديها في نص الشارع*

 *وحتى موقف شفتو خلاني استغرب جدا*

 *محل حاطط سلة مهملات ادام بابو جه واحد يرمي فيها لقيت صاحب المحل او شغيل فيه معرفش بالظبط*

 *بيقولو لا دي خاصه للحاجات اللي تشتريها من المحل وبس !!*

 *طيب الدوله بتحاول تشتغل وبتتعب ومع كده الشعب نفسو مش بيساعد !*


* موضوع حلو عزيزتي تسلم ايديكي عليه*​


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *انا شايفه انو موضوع حلو بجد*​
> 
> 
> *من المتناقضات او الاشياء اللي ما فهمتها بسوريا *​
> ...


 


:download:

حقيقى عمرك اطول من عمرى 

الزبالة بالشوارع وعندنا فيض بمصر 

وتعمد رمى الزبالة بغير اماكنها 

وركش العمارات بانصاف الشوارع وقفل الطرق بية 


فعلا تناقض مثير ومزعج 


شكرا لمشاركتك يا غالية 
وانتظر مزيد من التواصل معك من خلال الموضوع 

احلى صباح لاحلى بسم الصليب


----------



## besm alslib (21 أغسطس 2010)

*شء كمان كتير مهم اثار انتباهي عالسمع*

*منطقه مسيحيه بالكامل *

*وتعتبر من اشهر معالم السياحه المسيحيه في سوريا *

*ومع هيك تم بناء تلت مساجد فيها بتشجيع من اهل المنطقه المسيحيين مش الدوله*

*وبعدها صار التذمر والغضب من صوت الاذان اللي شغال طول اليوم *

*فليش سمحو بان يتم بناء مساجد ومافي مسلمين اساسا بالمنطقه وليش عميتذمرو هلا من الاشياء اللي عملوها بانفسهم؟*!​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 أغسطس 2010)

*مش فاهم الناس اللي بتقول ان بلدنا زبالة عشان الزبالة اللي مرمية في الشارع *
*مع ان هما اللي رامينها مش البلد*

*ومش فاهم الناس اللي كل كلاهما تقول : الشعب المصري ......*
*وكأن هو جنسيتة افغانستاني !*

*ومش فاهم اي 30 لازمة لاي حرف من الجملة دي : " عيب انت في منتدى مسيحي " !*

*ومش فاهم انا دخلت الموضوع لية !*​


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *شء كمان كتير مهم اثار انتباهي عالسمع*​
> 
> *منطقه مسيحيه بالكامل *​
> *وتعتبر من اشهر معالم السياحه المسيحيه في سوريا *​
> ...


 


:download:


ربنا يخللى الرشاوى والهدايا  وتبادل المصالح والخدمات 

بتعمل المعجزات 
وتغيب العقل تمام


----------



## besm alslib (21 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*ان شاء الله بس تروح الحكومه هكمل الاشياء اللي بتخلي الواحد يستغرب من التناقضات *
*الموجوده بمجتماعتنا*


*ويسعد صباحك حبيبتي ويجعل كل ايامك سعاده*​


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2010)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *مش فاهم الناس اللي بتقول ان بلدنا زبالة عشان الزبالة اللي مرمية في الشارع *
> 
> *مع ان هما اللي رامينها مش البلد*​
> *ومش فاهم الناس اللي كل كلاهما تقول : الشعب المصري ......*
> ...


 

:download:


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مش فاهمة كيرو متنرفز لية 

مع ان وحشنى تعليقاتة الجميلة 
ومواضيعة الاجمل 

بالراحة علينا كيرو اكسبريس باشا 
ويهمنى شخصيا وجودك بموضوعاتى


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2010)

مش فاهمة 

لية الانسان يلجا للعنف والحرب والهجوم 
ويقعد يتكلم 
عن الاخاء والسلام والهدوء 

مش فاهمة


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (21 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> مش فاهمة
> لية امام كل كنيسة
> 3 الى 13 جامع
> 
> ...



ده العادى بس مش دى المشكلة المشكلة إنهم مستكترين الكنيسة دى علينا كمان طب هقولك أنا من مدينة جنب بنها تعداد المسيحيين فيها يعتبر كبير و مع ذلك إحنا مش عندنا كنيسة و بنسافر حوالى ساعة كل لما نبقى عايزين نروح الكنيسة و طبعا الطريق زراعى يعنى ما ينفعش بنت تمشى عليه لوحدها لا صبح ولا باليل و بالتالى مش بعرف أحضر عشيات و لا صلوات باليل ده حتى مدارس الأحد قفلوا المكان المتواضع اللى بنأخد فيه بحجة إن أولاد 1و2 إبتدائى يوم الجمعة كانوا بيضايقوا المصلين و هما خارجين من الجامع شوفتى بقى العيال دول هيضايقوا فى الإرهابيين إيه و المكان إتقفل يعنى متعودين  
ميرسى لك ع الموضوع الرائع


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2010)

مسيحية مصرية قال:


> ده العادى بس مش دى المشكلة المشكلة إنهم مستكترين الكنيسة دى علينا كمان طب هقولك أنا من مدينة جنب بنها تعداد المسيحيين فيها يعتبر كبير و مع ذلك إحنا مش عندنا كنيسة و بنسافر حوالى ساعة كل لما نبقى عايزين نروح الكنيسة و طبعا الطريق زراعى يعنى ما ينفعش بنت تمشى عليه لوحدها لا صبح ولا باليل و بالتالى مش بعرف أحضر عشيات و لا صلوات باليل ده حتى مدارس الأحد قفلوا المكان المتواضع اللى بنأخد فيه بحجة إن أولاد 1و2 إبتدائى يوم الجمعة كانوا بيضايقوا المصلين و هما خارجين من الجامع شوفتى بقى العيال دول هيضايقوا فى الإرهابيين إيه و المكان إتقفل يعنى متعودين
> 
> ميرسى لك ع الموضوع الرائع


 


:download:

تمام مسيحية مصرية 
دة التناقض اللى بتكلم فية 

سهولة بناء 3 حتى 13 جامع بالمنطقة الواحدة 

امام شقاء بناء كنيسة واحدة 

ان سومح اصلا ببنائها


 تعجبنى ارائك وانتظرها غاليتى 

 فاسمحى باثراء موضوعاتى الغلبانة بارائك القيمة العميقة التى انتظرها بجد


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2010)

اتمنى ان يبقى الموضوع ولا يتعرض للحذف او الغلق 

وتستمر مشاركاتكم القيمة فية 

لان مشاركتكم الرائعة اروع ما بهذا الموضوع 

ومتابعة ومشاركة معاكم اعزائى الغاليين


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أغسطس 2010)

[/color]*ومش فاهم اي 30 لازمة لاي حرف من الجملة دي : " عيب انت في منتدى مسيحي " !*

*ومش فاهم انا دخلت الموضوع لية !*
[/center][/QUOTE]

*بما انك يا كيرلس كررت نفس الجمله عام وخاص كتيييير فمن واجبنا نفهمك المقصود من العباره دى
بعد اذنك يا اسميشيال طبعااا
المقصود يا كيرلس انه ليس كل من نقرأه من مواضيع نستطيع نقله الى المنتدى
ولا يجوز لنا ان كل ما نفكر فيه من افكار  نطرحه على صفحات المنتدى
 ولا نستطيع ايضا استخدام   العبارات الجريئه الجارحه 
فمنتدانا ما هو الا كنيسه الكترونيه لها قدسيتها واحترامها ونحرص دائماً على الحفاظ عليها من كل كلمه وحرف تتعدى هذه الحدود
تقبلوا مرورى ولكم كل الشكر
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2010)

مش فاهمة 
مال البشر بالست كاميليا زوجة الكاهن 
اليست لا تزال بعصمة زوجها 
وحياتهما الزوجية قائمة 

وهى كل واحدة تزعل وتسيب زوجها 
تبقى غيرت ديانتها 
وتقوم الدنيا لتحقيق هذا الوهم 

مش فاهمة


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2010)

مش فاهمة 

امتى هنفوق لنفسنا 
ونعرف ان ديننا مش دين عالم وماديات 
ونبطل نخضع حلاوة الايمان لمادية العالم 
ونطالب بحقوقنا كاننا هنعيش بالارض وهى اخر احلامنا 

فين هدف الملكوت 

مش فاهمة


----------



## Alexander.t (21 أغسطس 2010)

ياااااااااه ده الواحد مش فاهم حاجات كتييير 

بس المشكله ان سعات الواحد بيبقى فاهم والناس مش فاهمه

ويجى عليك وقت تبقى الناس فاهمه وانت مش فاهم
وبعده بشويه تبقى انت والناس فاهمين
وممكن شويه كمان ولا انت ولا الناس فاهمين حاجه

يبقى اكيد المشكله مش فى الفهم ولكن فى عقلية الفاهم


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> ياااااااااه ده الواحد مش فاهم حاجات كتييير
> 
> بس المشكله ان سعات الواحد بيبقى فاهم والناس مش فاهمه
> 
> ...


 

:download:

شخصيا مستوى ذكائى 

مش جايب فهم لمشاركتك دى كيوبيد


----------



## Alexander.t (21 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> شخصيا مستوى ذكائى
> 
> مش جايب فهم لمشاركتك دى كيوبيد




مش موضوع ذكاء ولا حاجه
تقدرى تعتبريها تخاريف واحد مبينمش بقاله كتيير


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 أغسطس 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *كررت نفس الجمله عام وخاص كتيييير
> *



*قولتها مرة واحدة عام او مرتين
ومرة واحدة خاص ولسة منتظر رد حضرتك وموصلش
مش كتييييييييييير ولا حاجة
حسيت بكتييييير دي اني اشتريت مايكرفون وداير في الشوارع اقول الجملة .
*​


dona nabil قال:


> *فمن واجبنا نفهمك المقصود من العباره دى
> *



*انا مش بسأل على المقصود منها
انا بس مش فاهم لزمتها .

حضرتك فكرتيني بصديق قولتله فلان بيشرب مخدرات فقالي : ربنا يسامحه
بس لما قلتله اخر مرة شرب مخدرات في الدير شهأ شهأة كبيرة وقالي : حرررررررررام .

شكرا لعناء الرد أ / دونا .
ربنا يبارك خدمتك . 
*​


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> مش موضوع ذكاء ولا حاجه





+ Cupid + قال:


> تقدرى تعتبريها تخاريف واحد مبينمش بقاله كتيير




:download:

لا كيوبيد انت مش بتخرف 
رغم اختلافنا بالراى بامور كثيرة 
الا انى احترم رايك واقدرة بصدق 

لذا استفهمت


----------



## minatosaaziz (21 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع جميل وفعلا الانسان مهما حاول ان يتفهم الدنيا سيقف عاجزا .
ربما مواضيعك التي طرحتيها بسيطة او ابعة من مشكلات تعاصريها وتريدين حلا لها .
لكن انا لا ارى مشكلات في الحياة افكر فيها بل ما افكر فيه هو في التركيبية الغريبة لنفسي وايضا كثيرا ما افكر في مواضيع فلسفية عميقة مثل وجود الله وازليته ومثل استمرارية الحياة وما ورا الحياة .... الخ وهذه ليس لي ان اقول انا مش فاهم . انا مش قادر اوصل للمجهول .
بس عموما التأمل في الحياة خصوصا في اوقات الراحة النفسية جميل والتفكير في الامور المعقدة والمبهمة اجمل .
والموضوع اجمل من كله . شكرا ليك :ab4:.


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2010)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *قولتها مرة واحدة عام او مرتين*
> 
> *ومرة واحدة خاص ولسة منتظر رد حضرتك وموصلش*
> *مش كتييييييييييير ولا حاجة*
> ...


 


:download:


كيرو  مش تدخل منى 
لكن يعز عليا اشوفك متسائل 



ما اعتقدش حد اتحذف واتقفل لة موضوعات قدى 

لكن وصلت لمفهوم 

كل انسان حر بادارة منتداة تبعا لرؤيتة 

شخصيا اضع بعض الموضوعات بصفحتى الشخصية بالفيس بوك 

لانى متاكدة انها لن تقبل هنا 

فلا تتضايق زميلى العزيز 

ووحشتنا موضوعاتك المميزة كيرو


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2010)

minatosaaziz قال:


> موضوع جميل وفعلا الانسان مهما حاول ان يتفهم الدنيا سيقف عاجزا .
> ربما مواضيعك التي طرحتيها بسيطة او ابعة من مشكلات تعاصريها وتريدين حلا لها .
> لكن انا لا ارى مشكلات في الحياة افكر فيها بل ما افكر فيه هو في التركيبية الغريبة لنفسي وايضا كثيرا ما افكر في مواضيع فلسفية عميقة مثل وجود الله وازليته ومثل استمرارية الحياة وما ورا الحياة .... الخ وهذه ليس لي ان اقول انا مش فاهم . انا مش قادر اوصل للمجهول .
> بس عموما التأمل في الحياة خصوصا في اوقات الراحة النفسية جميل والتفكير في الامور المعقدة والمبهمة اجمل .
> والموضوع اجمل من كله . شكرا ليك :ab4:.


 

:download:

شكرا ليك مينا 
لمشاركتك 

التفكير الفلسفى والذاتى 

 امُر بة كتامل لكن لا يصلح كلة للطرح العام 

فقط احاول ان افتح حوار واستخرج من داخلنا التناقضات التى نراها ونعيشها 

فخروج تلك الافكار والتعبير عنها 
نوع من الراحة والتامل


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2010)

مش فاهمة 

لية اتوضع  قانون للمرور 

طالما لا احد ينفذة او عند تطبيقة لا يطبق على الكل 


مش فاهمة


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2010)

مش فاهمة 
لية غيرى يدخل ناس من دينى بالعافية فى دينة 
هل 
من دخل بالاجبار او الاغراء 

اضافة لاى دين 

مش فاهمة


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2010)

مش فاهمة 

لية الاجبار 
لا تاكل لاتشرب لا تلبس لا تتزين 

اية فضيلة تلك التى تكون تحت التهديد والاجبار 

مش فاهمة


----------



## Rosetta (21 أغسطس 2010)

*مش فاهمة ليه انا مش فاهمة :smile02:smile02​*


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2010)

مش فاهمة 

لية الناس بعد 2010 سنة 

عاوزة ترجع للتوحش وقانون الغابة 
وفلان زعلان من علان 
ضرب وقتل ولا البدائيين 

كل حضارة الانسان 
هل هى الى اضمحلال 

ولا كان الانسان ترقى او تعلم اى شيىء 

لا بالاصول ولا بالاديان 

مش فاهمة


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *مش فاهمة ليه انا مش فاهمة :smile02:smile02​*


 


:download:


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لذيذة رد روز


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2010)

*مش فاهمة *

*فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين *
*الاعضاء *

إحصائيات المنتدى

 المتواجدون الآن: 997 (الأعضاء 80 والزوار 917) 

أكبر تواجد بالمنتدى كان: 4,792 بتاريخ 01-01-2010 الساعة 12:55 AM
‏*asmicheal*, ‏*+ Cupid +*, ‏*++sameh++*, ‏+sandora+, ‏*+SwEetY KoKeY+*, ‏*abokaf2020*, ‏Abou Ali, ‏*متحدي*, ‏أبو الأشبال, ‏*al safer_3*, ‏allah mahaba, ‏alnazer_10, ‏amjed.fawzy, ‏مصراوى اصيل, ‏*مونيكا 57*, ‏bebosho, ‏*besm alslib*+, ‏bigeng_moth, ‏*BITAR*, ‏البراء 1, ‏الراعي الصالح88, ‏العراقيه, ‏*النهيسى*, ‏ابن الكلمة, ‏*christianbible5*, ‏*ارووجة*, ‏*Coptic Adel*, ‏*Coptic Man*, ‏*crusader*, ‏اعنـي يـا قديـر, ‏*انت الفادي*, ‏*اوريجانوس المصري*, ‏*Dona Nabil*+, ‏*esambraveheart*, ‏*Eva Maria*+, ‏*fakhry2010*, ‏finiarah, ‏*fredyyy*, ‏gege noga, ‏*happy angel*, ‏hassangad, ‏*hero mena gerges*, ‏*حمورابي*, ‏Jesus my god, ‏knisty, ‏*lo siento_mucho*, ‏*M a K a R i O u S*, ‏magdysaid, ‏*mal*, ‏*marcelino*, ‏menasatm, ‏*merna lovejesus*, ‏*mero_engel*, ‏mina alfy, ‏minatosaaziz, ‏mohib allah, ‏*Molka Molkan*, ‏*My Rock*, ‏nashat2005, ‏*شمس الحق*, ‏*سامح ماسماتكس*, ‏سامح2800, ‏*صوت صارخ*, ‏*ponponayah*, ‏princemichael, ‏*Red Rose88*+, ‏*red_pansy*, ‏rosy, ‏strator, ‏*tasoni queena*+, ‏*the servant*, ‏*عادل نسيم*, ‏XMANN, ‏فادي سعد, ‏ZOU_SEAMA, ‏*كليمو*





*ولا يتفاعل منهم *

*بالرد الا 5 او 6 اعضاء *

*بينما موضوعات تصل مشاهدتها الى الالاف *
*بردود من نفس الاعضاء *



*مش فاهمة*


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2010)

مش فاهمة 

ازاى تحظر جماعة 
وتتواجد وبكثافة وحضور بالشارع وتحت اسماء بارافان فى الحياة النيابية 
وتبث ما تبثة من خلال بارافانات 

وبعد كدة يقال عنها محظورة 


مش فاهمة


----------



## abokaf2020 (21 أغسطس 2010)

عجبت لك يا زمن 
ومش فاهمة اي حاجة في اي حاجة 
بس اللي مجنني ليه بنفضل نحكي كتير في نفس المواضيع 
ونعيد ونزيد ونلك نلك وفي الاخر كل واحد دماغه مريحاه وهيعمل اللي يقول عليه 

شابوه لموضعك اسمشيال


----------



## sony_33 (22 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> *مش فاهمة *
> 
> *فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين *
> *الاعضاء *
> ...


*مش فاهم لية اسمى مش موجود فيهم مع انى ا مكنتش موجود اصلا اليومين الى فاتو
هههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل متابع الى مش فاهمين*​


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *مش فاهم لية اسمى مش موجود فيهم مع انى ا مكنتش موجود اصلا اليومين الى فاتو*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *موضوع جميل متابع الى مش فاهمين*​


 

:download:

ايوة صحيح  لاحظت غيابك 
وافتقدت مشاركاتك سونى 
لعل المانع خير 

عموما 
منور سونى


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

مش فاهمة 
ازاى العروسين ياخدوا قوة ومعونة ويد اللة فوقهم 
لتوحد الاثنين واحدا 
ثم 
يستهينوا بكل دة فى حفلات ماجنة  بعد الاكليل لا تليق بمسيحيتنا 

ولا تناسب ابدا ما نالوة من نعمة فى سر الزيجة المقدس

مش فاهمة


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

مش فاهمة 

موضة جمع التوقيعات 
الواثق من شعبيتة لا يشحتها 

حقيقى 

مش فاهمة


----------



## Rosetta (22 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> مش فاهمة
> ازاى العروسين ياخدوا قوة ومعونة ويد اللة فوقهم
> لتوحد الاثنين واحدا
> ثم
> ...



*مش فاهمة اسميشال ممكن توضحيلي شو الخطأ هنا 
هو يسمى حفل استقبال بعد الاكليل اغاني و رقص و عشاء و جاتو 
ايه بالضبط الخطأ؟؟

يا ريت لو اعرف رأيك  ​*


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *مش فاهمة اسميشال ممكن توضحيلي شو الخطأ هنا ​*
> *هو يسمى حفل استقبال بعد الاكليل اغاني و رقص و عشاء و جاتو *
> *ايه بالضبط الخطأ؟؟*​
> 
> *يا ريت لو اعرف رأيك  *​


 


:download:

الموسيقى الرقيقة والعشاء وبعض الفقرات اللطيفة الائقة 

لا اعتراض نهائى عليها 

اما الرقص والشرب والمبالغة فية 

فاكمل حوار معاكى هنا 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97154



لو حبيتى تناقشينى باللينك السابق 

فانا تحت امرك 
بس لى رجاء 

من فضلك اقرائى مشاركات الموضوع  هناك قبل المناقشة 

تحت امرك احلى رد روز


----------



## Rosetta (22 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> الموسيقى الرقيقة والعشاء وبعض الفقرات اللطيفة الائقة
> 
> ...



*
أوكي يا قمر  
مرسي لردك ​*


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *أوكي يا قمر  *
> 
> *مرسي لردك *​


 

:download:

مستنياكى 
ومستنية حوارك لو حبيتى 

ومؤمنة وجدا بكل كلمة اكتبها هنا وهناك 

وهناقشك زى ماتحبى على فكرة


----------



## besm alslib (22 أغسطس 2010)

*ماني فاهمه الاهالي اللي بتضل تزرع في اولادها *

*ان لازم يكون الهم شخصيه وعندهم الحريه *

*وان لازم يكونو قد اختياراتهم *

*وبيزعلو لما يحسو ان اولادهم ضعفاء ومش قادرين على الاختيار *

*ومع هيك باول فرسه مصيريه لو اختارو اولادهم يرفضو اختيارهم*

*ويفرضو عليهم ارائهم ورغباتهم وبينسو كل شي قالو او علمو لاولادهم طول عمرهم !*
​


----------



## oesi no (22 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> مش فاهمة
> لية امام كل كنيسة
> 3 الى 13 جامع
> 
> ...


*كسر عين 
*​


asmicheal قال:


> مش فاهمة
> 
> لية انقطاع الكهرباء والترشيد
> لا يشمل زينات الافراح ومليون لمبة لكل جامع والانوار الشنيعة لواجهات المحلات
> ...


*هذة نقرة وتلك نقرة 
*​


asmicheal قال:


> مش فاهمة
> علاقة الانسان بالوهم
> لية نحب من لا يحبنا
> لية نبدا مشروع كل الدلائل تدل على فشلة
> ...


*وقت فراغ 
*​


asmicheal قال:


> مش فاهمة
> تكنيك النفاق
> ازاى تكرة حد وتتمنى لة احممممممم
> وامامة تظهر فيض من المحبة ورقة لا توصف واهتمام مبالغ فية
> ...


*المصلحة تقتضى 
*​


asmicheal قال:


> مش فاهمة
> 
> ازاى يعجبك كاتب وتتابعة باهتمام
> ولا ترد علية برايك
> ...


*مكسوفة مكسوفة منك
هههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## oesi no (22 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> مش فاهمة
> 
> لية الانسان يلجا للعنف والحرب والهجوم
> ويقعد يتكلم
> ...


*اينما تكون مصلحتى اكون هناك ايضا 
*​


aحيsmicheal قال:


> مش فاهمة
> مال البشر بالست كاميليا زوجة الكاهن
> اليست لا تزال بعصمة زوجها
> وحياتهما الزوجية قائمة
> ...


*لا نلوم الا الكاهن 
مش كل واحدة تزعل تسيب بيتها 
خصوصا لو كانت زوجة كاهن 
*​


asmicheal قال:


> مش فاهمة
> 
> امتى هنفوق لنفسنا
> ونعرف ان ديننا مش دين عالم وماديات
> ...


*الملكوت مبيقولش نسيب حقوقنا على الارض* ​


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *ماني فاهمه الاهالي اللي بتضل تزرع في اولادها *​
> 
> 
> *ان لازم يكون الهم شخصيه وعندهم الحريه *​
> ...


 



:download:

ما دى الازدواجية اللى مضيعانا 

بجتهد وبشدة 

امرين لن اسمح لاحد ان يختارهم لاولادى 

التعليم + الزواج 

لان هذان الامران الوحيد الذى سيتحمل تبعاتهم للابد 
من سيتخذ القرار بهم 

واجبى فقط النصيحة والارشاد

ووضع الحقائق

بلا ضغط او توجية لقرار يروقنى مهما كان صوابة


----------



## oesi no (22 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> مش فاهمة
> 
> لية اتوضع  قانون للمرور
> 
> ...


*منظره واجبة 
يبقى شكلنا ايه فى القلل المتحدة من غير قانون مرور 
*​


asmicheal قال:


> مش فاهمة
> لية غيرى يدخل ناس من دينى بالعافية فى دينة
> هل
> من دخل بالاجبار او الاغراء
> ...


*زيادة عدد من موهومين ظنوا ان الحكاية بالكترة
*​


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *اينما تكون مصلحتى اكون هناك ايضا *​
> 
> 
> *لا نلوم الا الكاهن *
> ...


 


:download:

كل ردودك بمنتهى الروعة 

بس لى تعقيب على نقطة واحدة بكلامك جورج 

*الملكوت مبيقولش نسيب حقوقنا على الارض* 

فية فرق انى يكون وطنى السماء 
وباخد حقى بصلاة اولا ثم باداء ما هو عليا 
وبين ان يكون محور حياتى حقى ولية وازاى 


اعمل اللى عليا واتمسك بحقوقى بس بصلاة 
لو ربنا اعطانى او لم يسمح باعطائى حقى 


فالعطية والرفض من يد اللة وليس من يد بشر 

وكل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير طالما انا بيد وتحت يد اللة لة كل المجد 


فاهمنى جورج


----------



## oesi no (22 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> مش فاهمة
> 
> لية الاجبار
> لا تاكل لاتشرب لا تلبس لا تتزين
> ...


*اصل الناس مخاخها فاضية ومبتصدق تلاقى حد يقولها روحى يمين وتعالى شمال 
فهما يريحوا مخهم وشمال شمال يمين يمين 
زى الحمير فى الغيط 
*​


asmicheal قال:


> مش فاهمة
> 
> لية الناس بعد 2010 سنة
> 
> ...


*هو الاصول بتقول انه انا وورايا الطوفان وان جالك الطوفان حط اسميشيل تحت رجليك 
*​


asmicheal قال:


> مش فاهمة
> 
> ازاى تحظر جماعة
> وتتواجد وبكثافة وحضور بالشارع وتحت اسماء بارافان فى الحياة النيابية
> ...


*طيب ما هما حاظرينها جوة الكرافانات اهوه 
الناس بتقول كلام وبتنفذه 
صياعة حكومية 
*​


asmicheal قال:


> مش فاهمة
> ازاى العروسين ياخدوا قوة ومعونة ويد اللة فوقهم
> لتوحد الاثنين واحدا
> ثم
> ...


*يعنى هى كلمة ماجنة دى مسيحية 
ان كانت عينك بسيطة 
*​


----------



## oesi no (22 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> كل ردودك بمنتهى الروعة
> 
> ...


*فاهمك طبعا 
اتحطيت فى مشكلة صليت ودورت على حل وملقتش حلول يبقى ربنا مش رايد للمشكلة تتحل
لا 
انا بقولك صلى 
ودورى على حل 
ملقتيش دورى تانى وتالت وتاسع واكيد هتلاقى 
لكن الانسان لو افتكر ان الصلاة لوحدها هتعمله حاجة 
مش هتعمله  حاجة لازم يجاهد علشان ياخد حقوقه 
*​


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *اصل الناس مخاخها فاضية ومبتصدق تلاقى حد يقولها روحى يمين وتعالى شمال *
> 
> *فهما يريحوا مخهم وشمال شمال يمين يمين *
> *زى الحمير فى الغيط *​
> ...


 


:download:


ماجنة دى

 وصف مش انتقاد وتقليل من احد جورج 

ومش هعتذر عنها ولا اخففها 
ارفض وبحزم وبتنفيذ قبل تصريح 

الرقص والشرب بالحفلات سواء كنت صاحبتها او مدعوة لها


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *فاهمك طبعا *
> 
> *اتحطيت فى مشكلة صليت ودورت على حل وملقتش حلول يبقى ربنا مش رايد للمشكلة تتحل*
> *لا *
> ...


 


:download:

الصلاة لو قوية وبعمق صدقنى وعن تجربة 
هتعطيك ارتياح 
للمضى فى اخذ حقك 
او انتظار الرب بجد 

كلامى عن تجربة 
واللى بجد بيطيع ارشاد الروح القدس واب الاعتراف 

لا يقع بصراع اسكت ولا اخد حقى 

وعلى فكرة 
انا فيتر قوى ولا يمكن ادعو للتخاذل 

 لكن لو حسيت ربنا مش رايد 

بتوقف وفورا 

الصلاة بتعمل المعجزات 

هقولك على قصة عن الصلاة حصلت امامى 
ولى 
لو تحب تسمعها 
بلغنى 

وهاكتبها لك هنا


----------



## oesi no (23 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> الصلاة لو قوية وبعمق صدقنى وعن تجربة
> هتعطيك ارتياح
> ...



*الصلاة ممكن تعطينى ارتياح وطمائنينة لكن مش هتتحرك تجيبلى حقى  طالما انتى فيتر كدة المفروض تحركى الناس اللى بتقفل القلاية عليهم وتقول ربنا هيجيبلى حقى 
ويقعدوا يدعوا  على الناس اللى ظلموهم من وجهه نظرهم 
وياسلام على التشفى فيهم لو حصلهم حاجة 
المفروض ان الواحد يتحرك ويعرف ان كان له حق ولا لا
لو له حق ميسيبهوووووش 
مستنى قصتك عن الصلاة علشان اقولك موقف عن الخلفة العار اللى بتجيب لاهلها النعيلة* ​


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (23 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> مش فاهمة
> لية امام كل كنيسة
> 3 الى 13 جامع
> 
> ...


*انا اقول لكى السبب سيدتى اسما .... هو بيكون ديما اعداد المسلمين اكثر من اربع اضعاف عدد*
*اخوتنا المسحين فبيكون احتياج المسلمين للمساجد اكثر وكمان اللى انا اعرفة انة مش محظور *
*بناء الكنائس فى مصر تعرفى سيدتى اسما فى ناس كتير فى مصر بتحترمكم ومش بتفرق فى*
*المعاملة هل كان الذى امامة مسلم او مسيحى المهم انة يكون انسان محترم   تعرفى انا نفسى*
*اتحاور معاكى انتى بالذات فى مسالة الدين ولكن هل ينفع نتناقش فى المنتدى ولو تحبى على الفيس بوك او اى مكان اخر انا تحت امرك واحنا اتناقشنا كتير فى مواضيع عامة وياقى المناقشة*
*الدينية .... انتظر ردك سيدتى اسما*


----------



## oesi no (23 أغسطس 2010)

ادهم111 قال:


> *انا اقول لكى السبب سيدتى اسما .... هو بيكون ديما اعداد المسلمين اكثر من اربع اضعاف عدد*
> *اخوتنا المسحين فبيكون احتياج المسلمين للمساجد اكثر وكمان اللى انا اعرفة انة مش محظور *
> *بناء الكنائس فى مصر تعرفى سيدتى اسما فى ناس كتير فى مصر بتحترمكم ومش بتفرق فى*
> *المعاملة هل كان الذى امامة مسلم او مسيحى المهم انة يكون انسان محترم   تعرفى انا نفسى*
> ...


*اولا بناء الكنايس فى مصر بيتمضى من رئيس الجمهورية 
بناء المساجد بيتمضى من رئيس مراجيح مولد النبى 
وبيخصموا الضرايب والعوايد والكهربا كمان 
تشجيعا على البناء 
فطبعا دة شئ عادى ومسموح بيه 
اما عن الاعداد فصدقنى مش اعداد 
عمرك ما تلاقى كنيسة كبيرة قصادها جامع صغير
لازززززم قبة الجامع اعلى من منارة الكنيسة 
سياسة متبعه 
على اساس انه متعلاش رايه الكنيسة عن رايه الجامع 
دى حقايق مش كلام معسول واونطة فى اونطة ياللى عاوز تتكلم على الفيس 
*​


----------



## asmicheal (23 أغسطس 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *الصلاة ممكن تعطينى ارتياح وطمائنينة لكن مش هتتحرك تجيبلى حقى طالما انتى فيتر كدة المفروض تحركى الناس اللى بتقفل القلاية عليهم وتقول ربنا هيجيبلى حقى *
> 
> *ويقعدوا يدعوا على الناس اللى ظلموهم من وجهه نظرهم *
> *وياسلام على التشفى فيهم لو حصلهم حاجة *
> ...


 

:download:

فى المنطقة التى اسكن بها 

كان بجانبنا صاحب معرض سيارات 
يضايقنى (يعاكسنى ) فى الرايحة والجاية 
وكنت اخشى ان ابلغ زوجى لانة غيار وعصبى 
وهيقطعة وهتقوم مجزرة مالهاش لزمة 

فحكيت لاب اعترافى القديس 
النسخة الحديثة من البابا كيرلس 


فقال لى صلى وجامد والصلاة بتعمل المعجزات وانا هصلى معاكى 

ورغم عدم اقتناعى الكامل 
قلت اجرب 

وصام اب اعترافى وصلى 
وبعد 3 ايام 

اتقفل نهائيا معرض السيارات 
وللان ولمدة 5 سنوات مقفول 
ناس تقول مخدرات وناس تقول ضرايب 
اما انا فاقول صلوات ابى القديس 

وامور اخرى كتير اتحلت بالصلاة اكتر من شطارة اللسان والفعل 


ربنا قوى وقريب وفعال وضابط الكل 

عن ثقة  وتجربة بتكلم


----------



## oesi no (23 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> فى المنطقة التى اسكن بها
> 
> ...


*انا عارف انها ثقة وتجربة 
بس هى يا ضرايب يا مخدرات
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا منزلش حطله المخدرات ولا قاله متدفعش الضرايب 

*​


----------



## asmicheal (23 أغسطس 2010)

بادى ذى بدء برتاح لاسم اسميشيل او اسميشال او asmicheal 
اكتر من اى اسم تانى 








ادهم111 قال:


> *انا اقول لكى السبب سيدتى اسما .... هو بيكون ديما اعداد المسلمين اكثر من اربع اضعاف عدد*
> *اخوتنا المسحين فبيكون احتياج المسلمين للمساجد اكثر وكمان اللى انا اعرفة انة مش محظور *
> *:download:*
> 
> ...


 


:download:

ا ادهم 

لا   احب السياسة ولا المناقشات الدينية 

وتوجهى الكامل 

للعقيدة المسيحية 

وتثبيتها بنفوس المسيحيين 

ولا يهمنى اقتناع اى احد بما اقتنع بة من عقيدتى المسيحية 

ولا مهاجمة دين اى اخر 

بصراحة مسيحيتى تشبعنى وتغنينى 

مع فائق احترامى لكل اخر 

 الحوار الدينى بالمنتدى هنا بقسم الحوار الاسلامى والاسئلة والاجوبة 

بها اناس اكفاء 

راغبين ومؤهللين لذلك الحوار


----------



## asmicheal (23 أغسطس 2010)

مش فاهمة 

لوغاريتم التصريحات 

حصلت جريمة 
تصدر التصريحات مسكنا المجرمين 
شوية 
لا عليكم واحد 
مش عارفين نمسك حاجة 

كأن من يصرح بالتصريح واقف فى شلة على الناصية 

وليس احمممممممممممم


لوغاريتم بيخللى شكلنا احمممممممم

ومصداقيتنا احمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


احممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم

احمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم



حقيقى لوغاريتم التصريحات 

مش فاهمة


----------



## asmicheal (23 أغسطس 2010)

مش فاهمة 

لية التصعيد الاعلامى لحوادث فردية 
والمبالغة فيها 
واضفاء ظلال وهمية حولها 

واحدة زعلت من زوجها اى  كان 
وسابت البيت غضبانة عادى 

اية بقى كل التصعيد الخايب دة 

لما كبيرنا قال انها امنة بمكان 

لازم يظهروها ويوجهوها كيفما يشاءوا 
ولا مخبول يقتلها 
ويصعد الامور 
لفتنة وعك 

ماادام اولى امرها وهى لا تزال بعصمة زوجها 
تكلموا 
لية مش بتسكت الالسن 

مش فاهمة


----------



## asmicheal (23 أغسطس 2010)

مش فاهمة 
سهولة ترويج خبر يسيىء 

للمسيحية او للمسيحيين 

بينما 
تقوم الدنيا لو حد مس ولو بكلمة من بعيد غيرهم 

وتمتلا المنابر ونشحذ الحناجر 
بما
 لذ و طاب من فنون الاهانة والسخرية 


مش فاهمة


----------



## abokaf2020 (23 أغسطس 2010)

مش فاهمة 
لما المفروض ان موضوعي زي بيتي او حد يدخل فيه يعتبر ضيف ولازم يكرم حتي لو ............. والكرم بيكون علي الاقل برد بسيط علي رده حتي لو بالاعتراض علي كلامة .
شكرا كتير لاهتمامك بيا لخامس او سادس مرة تعتبريني ماليش اي لازمة هواء يعني 
وهو ده الرد علي حاجة انتي مش فاهمة ليه ناس بترد علي صحابها وسايبه مواضيعك 
قله الاهتمام 
مش مستنية رد من حضرتك ومعتقدش اني هدخل معاكي في حوار تاني 
ومش مصدقة انك مخدتيش بالك من ردي
العلبانة اللي قلتي عليها حبيبتك وتتمني تكوني صحبتي وقريبه من ماريان ابوكف برضه ده الاسم اللي قلتي عايزة تقوليه ليا


----------



## asmicheal (24 أغسطس 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> مش فاهمة
> لما المفروض ان موضوعي زي بيتي او حد يدخل فيه يعتبر ضيف ولازم يكرم حتي لو ............. والكرم بيكون علي الاقل برد بسيط علي رده حتي لو بالاعتراض علي كلامة .
> شكرا كتير لاهتمامك بيا لخامس او سادس مرة تعتبريني ماليش اي لازمة هواء يعني
> وهو ده الرد علي حاجة انتي مش فاهمة ليه ناس بترد علي صحابها وسايبه مواضيعك
> ...


 


:download:

شكرا ماريان ابو كف 
لمشاركتك


----------



## asmicheal (24 أغسطس 2010)

مش فاهمة 

الناس لية مش مصدقة 

ان بالكيل الذى تكيلون يكال لكم ويزاد 

اميرة احلام 

انشئت من مكانها جو خيالى 

وتجبرت وبشدة 
حتى انها حبست فى يوم من الايام افراد مساكين يؤدون واجبهم 

فلفت الايام 

لتنتهى فجاة اسطورتها الحزينة 

بنفس المكيال الذى طالما كيل بة 


لية الناس مش بتتعظ


مش فاهمة


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (24 أغسطس 2010)

*موضوع حلو جدا جدا​*


----------



## JOULIANA (25 أغسطس 2010)

*مش فاهمه لمادا كلما صعد حاكم عربي منصة الخطاب الى ووجدناه يكسر المرفوع و يرفع المجرور و هو الدي يفترض ان يكون رمز الامة و ممتلها*


*مش فاهمه لمادا يتعمد الزعيم الغربي اظهار اسفل قدمه و هو واضع "رجل على رجل" للزعيم العربي حين لقائه به*


*مش فاهمه لمادا لا نتحد نحن كعرب و نتعايش في سلم دون ان نعطي اعتبارا  للاختلافات المدهبية و الطائفية*


*و شكرا للموضوع المتميز كالعادة غاليتي*​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 أغسطس 2011)

*اسماشيل عارفه ان الموضوع قديم وانك مش موجودة فى المنتدى من فترة 
بس بجد انتى رائعة وواضح انك انسانة رائعة انا بكتب الكلام ده وعارفه مش هتقريه بس اتمنى اللى يعرفها يوصلها اعجابى بقلمها وفكرها واسلوبها السهل الممتنع 
خسارة انى مش اتعرفت عليكى يا اسماشيل واتمنى اتعرف عليكى وعلى فكرك اكتر 
الموضوع عجبنى جدا واستمتعت بيه وبكل ملاحظاتك الرائعة 
*


----------

